# I'm glad you like it



## Sherekhan

Hi everyone;

 I recently received two comments in one of my Flickr pictures; I don't really know what they mean since they are written in Czech. I would be really thankful if someone translates the comments into English for me:

CZECH: Díky Vám za odkaz u starých fotek ze Švédska. Jsem rád, že jsem místo správně dohadl.

CZECH: Krásná fotka. Jen ty hotely, kdyby všude nestrašily.

I don't know if I'm asking to much, but It would be nice if I place an answer in Czech, something like "thank you very much, I'm glad you like it" or what you think it would be appropiated.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Managa

Hola:

*Díky Vám za odkaz u starých fotek ze Švédska. Jsem rád, že jsem místo správně dohadl.*
- Thank you for the link / reference of the old photos from Sweden. I'm glad I figured out the place correctly.
- Gracias por el vínculo / la referencia de las fotos antiguas de Suecia. Me alegro de haber asignado / reconocido correctamente el sitio.
(En este caso, no estoy segura de lo que quiere decir la primera parte del comentario. / In this case I'm not sure about what the first part of the comment means)

*Krásná fotka. Jen ty hotely, kdyby všude nestrašily.*
- Really nice photo. If only there weren't hotels all around.
- Una foto hermosa. Si sólo no hubiera hoteles por todas partes.

*Thank you very much, I'm glad you like it*
- Moc vám děkuji, jsem rád že se Vám fotka líbí. (said by a male, formal)
--- = Thank you very much, I'm glad you like the photo.
--- = Muchas gracias, me alegra que le guste la foto.

- Moc vám děkuji, jsem ráda že se Vám fotka líbí. (said by a female, formal)

- Díky moc, jsem rád že se fotka líbí. (said by a male, less formal)
--- = Thanks, I'm glad you like the photo.

- Díky moc, jsem ráda že se fotka líbí. (said by a female, less formal)

Espero haberte sido de ayuda


----------



## Sherekhan

¡Vaya! No solo estoy agradecido por toda la ayuda que me acabas de ofrecer sino que además me has dejado con la boca abierta jeje

Tienes un don a la hora de manejarte entre lenguas por lo visto.

Insisto, muchísimas gracias por todo


----------



## Managa

De nada, espero que te sirva


----------

